
Failure: is it brave or is it reckless? - jd_routledge
https://sanctus.io/failure-are-you-scared-or-are-you-brave-607c5420e981#.3y67xqmjl
======
jd_routledge
Yplan recently shut down in London and there's been some unbelievable
(literally un-believable) commentary on their demise.

Half of the people in startups seem to think they were a bunch of gallivanting
pirates living off VC cash with no hope of a return.

The other half believe the team were a bunch of brave swashbuckling
entrepreneurs trying to change the world, willing to die trying.

Made me think a lot about failure, which is inevitable of course, but
sometimes I think it's reckless and other times I think it's brave...

